# Berlin campsites



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have found the following options regarding the above, which appear to be about the closest we can get to the centre. I want to avoid too much travelling to get into and out of the city centre, as this tires out my wife

Option 1 seems to have 2 campsites...

http://www.berlin-camping.com/index.html

and Option 2 just the one...

http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/Home.2.0.html?&L=1

Have any of you good folks stayed at any of these? If so I'd welcome your comments

Thanks

Graham:smile2:


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Although we have stayed near Berlin a couple of times the campsites we have used have been further out. I have looked at the Stellplatz for future reference and it seems to be one kilometre from the S-Bahn and buses seem to pass the entrance but not quite sure where they go!!! Berlin is well worth a visit if you have not been before.


David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Dave

We are planning on staying for 4 or 5 nights so will need a campsite really

Graham:smile2:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is Berlin one of the cities where emission control is in force ?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We stayed at Berlin Mitte stellplatz.
Walled car park...basic facilities but kept clean all day.

Very close (2 or 3 mins) to subway.

http://www.reisemobilstation.com/

PS Appreciate your needs but may help others!


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Is Berlin one of the cities where emission control is in force ?


One of many cities in Germany where you need an Umwelt Plakette. Easy enough to get either before you go or in Germany with your V5. Just need to check what euro number the engine is. It seems most towns need a green sticker which I think is Euro 4 and 5 and obviously 6!!!

David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

klyne said:


> One of many cities in Germany where you need an Umwelt Plakette. Easy enough to get either before you go or in Germany with your V5. Just need to check what euro number the engine is. It seems most towns need a green sticker which I think is Euro 4 and 5 and obviously 6!!!
> 
> David


Thanks for this Dave

Do you (or anyone) have any experience of the Green routes that they mention? I guess these are signposted routes which we have to take...

Presumably they take you to a certain point in the relevant city where you then have to go from to get to your destination? Or do they take you directly to campsites?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They are areas, not specific routes.
Except there are some locations in the zones where you can follow a specific route through the area without a clean/compliant vehicle.
For instance the Stellplaz in Bremen has a route which you have to follow if your vehicle doesn't comply....so you can still access it.

http://www.environmental-badge.co.uk/en/environmental-badge.html

Use this page for a map of each area:-

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/englis_informations.php
Select the city then 'hier'
Eine Karte der Umweltzone der Stadt Aachen finden Sie hier


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Ted

That's useful

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't use that link they want a fortune. Here is the link for Berlin's office in English, costs the grand sum of 5 Euros. Oh and can be applied for online. Takes a week maximum to come through to you.

https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitaet/kfz-zulassung/feinstaubplakette/shop.86595.en.php


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, the Berlin office is the place to purchase....I added the other link for general information!
Hope nobody actually spent a fortune:wink2:
The Berlin office did actually cost me Euro7 some years ago:surprise::grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

EJB said:


> They are areas, not specific routes.
> Except there are some locations in the zones where you can follow a specific route through the area without a clean/compliant vehicle.
> For instance the Stellplaz in Bremen has a route which you have to follow if your vehicle doesn't comply....so you can still access it.
> 
> ...


Ted

Thanks, useful links.

I was checking the info in the links and looking at the Ruhr. We use the E40 getting from Poland to UK and it passes through Essen and Duisburg and ha never thought about the Umweltzone restrictions.

Looking in detail at the Essen zone I see that the E40 is shown in white in the middle of the green area - so that was a relief.

It is a bit like the London Congetion Zone, which one can cross using Edgware Rd. and Park Lane without having to pay the Charge.

How are the Umweltzones enforced? Is it just 'wardens' on the street? If one is just driving straight through a city can one be stopped on the move by the police or anyone else?

My MH is only Euro 3, so I cannot get a Green sticker which is needed for nearly all cities now. It is a bit annoying that a vehicle that has only 37,000 miles on the clock is required to have expensive modification to be able to legally drive in many places, including London. I was going to have a particulate filter fitted so that I could drive to my own house in London (once a year) but I got round that another way - don't ask:wink2:. However iIdo not find a need to do it just to go into German cities.

Geoff


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Geoff 
I think the German police are the preferred enforcers and I believe it's cash only.
Haven't had any personal dealings so I could be out of date!


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

_*I was checking the info in the links and looking at the Ruhr. We use the E40 getting from Poland to UK and it passes through Essen and Duisburg and ha never thought about the Umweltzone restrictions.

Looking in detail at the Essen zone I see that the E40 is shown in white in the middle of the green area - so that was a relief.*_

We have used this road and whilst the main autobahn can be used without the sticker there are big notices at every exit warning you that you will be entering the zone.

David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nethernut said:


> Don't use that link they want a fortune. Here is the link for Berlin's office in English, costs the grand sum of 5 Euros. Oh and can be applied for online. Takes a week maximum to come through to you.
> 
> https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitaet/kfz-zulassung/feinstaubplakette/shop.86595.en.php


I just ordered one of these for €6 - many thanks for the tip

fyi to anyone looking: You need your document as a pdf or jpeg and under 2meg in size

Graham:smile2:


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We stayed at Campingpark Sanssouci (pronounced sans-sushi), it's outside of Potsdam which is on the Berlin S-Bahn network.

Campingpark Sanssouci http://www.camping-potsdam.de/?lang=en
is on the banks of the Templiner See near Potsdam south west of Berlin, it's a great site which offers a shuttle bus up to Perschiede which is a tram stop, you catch the tram to/from Potsdam S-Bahnhof from where it takes about 20-30 minutes to get into Berlin. You can buy Berlin traveller tickets from the campsite reception.

Berlin is fabulous and with the Berlin Traveller tickets you can use the bus, tram, S-Bhan (overground train), and U-Bhan (underground train), to get around. Definitely recommended!

If you get the chance I'd recommend Sanssouci Palace which is reckoned to be the German equivalent of Versailles, it is beautiful. You can catch the tram from Perscheide into Potsdam and get a bus up to the palace.

When we went during last summer it was during the heatwave so it was bloody hot! 39 deg C!! So bear that in mind.

I'd recommend pre-booking tickets for any attractions you may wish to visit, the dome on top of the Riechstag is a must with stunning views of the city.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> I just ordered one of these for €6 - many thanks for the tip
> 
> fyi to anyone looking: You need your document as a pdf or jpeg and under 2meg in size
> 
> Graham:smile2:


UPDATE

This arrived posted from Germany 2 days ago! The letter was dated the 19/11.

Amazing service all for the princely sum of €6 :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------

